# Snares



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Where is a good place to get some snares? Is online the best or are there places around the have them? And what are the best types to get?


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought some on line last year. I'd advise buying local the price is close to the same and you'll know for sure what you want and get... I make my own now.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just watch survivor man or man vs wild! They make out of anything and always catch stuff. haha but seriously I am not sure. I subscribe to fur fish and game magazine and they sell lots of them if you want one of my mags. What you trying to catch?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cal-Ranch in West Jordan has a good supply.

sawsman


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

there is a Cal Ranch in west jordan?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> there is a Cal Ranch in west jordan?


2735 W 7800 S, West Jordan, UT? - (801) 569-2368?


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

here is a place you can get some. http://montgomeryfur.com/ thay are in Ogden.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

www.snareshop.com


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't forget to check into getting a furbearers license first. It's illegal to trap unless you have one. There are some pretty specific rules to what you can and cannot do.
Just letting you know before you find out the hard way


----------

